# Arosa Kulm



## LuvBnMomy

Hi... I hope this finds you all well. I'm new to this site. I'm trying to find as much information as I can (info, stories, pics, passenger lists) regarding the Arosa Kulm. Specifically I'm looking for voyage in February/March 1954. My Grandmother was aboard that ship with my 3 aunts (Aged 14/4/2). I believe they left from France, but I'm not certain. They did come to Canada though. 

I hope someone can help me with some information and/or where to go to find information. Has anyone done internet searches for family members coming from Germany after WWII? I'm just beginning my search and know this will be a long process, but I hope someone can point me in the right direction please!


----------



## Gulpers

*Welcome*

LuvBnMomy,

On behalf of the SN Moderators, a warm welcome aboard from the Isle of Anglesey.
You will thoroughly enjoy the SN experience and hopefully someone will be able to help with your query – in the meantime have a good look around. (Thumb)


----------



## Gulpers

To get you started, there are a couple of photographs of *Arosa Kulm *in our Gallery *here* and *here*. (Thumb)


----------



## LuvBnMomy

Thanks Ray!


----------



## exsailor

'Arosa Kulm' has had a previous mention on this site, which may be of interest - http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=2065

The following site has details of her voyages, plus info at the top regarding passenger lists - http://www.pier21.ca/research/immigration-records/ship-arrival-search (Click on the vessel search box then on Arosa Kulm - don't worry about other boxes)

Type in 'vessel Arosa Kulm' in Google - it gives links to various sites and a good number of pictures on the Image section.

Dennis.


----------



## eddyw

c 1954 "Arosa Kulm" normal schedule westbound was Bremerhaven, Southampton, Le Havre , Quebec. Although sometimes intermediate calls added eg Zeebrugge or Hoek van Holland.
For photos taken on board a westbound crossing by "Arosa Kulm" in 1956 see:
http://www.timetableimages.com/maritime/images/akulm.htm


----------



## boilerd331

Hi LuvBnMomy. I see this post is about a year old and was wondering how your search went. 

I immigrated to Canada aboard the Arosa Kulm in Aug. 1952 leaving Bremerhaven and arriving in Montreal at the age of 2 with my family. It's near impossible due to privacy laws to get any info on passengers unless they arrived pre 1935 or have been dead for 20 years. One can pay a $15 fee/do***ent for their own records though.
Good luck.


----------



## hrhintz1

Arosa Kulm from Bremerhafen to Quebec City 1954. See picture My name is Helma from Berlin.I am on top right tall ! Does anyone recognize these young women ? ( draped in bed covers from our beds )


----------

